

Use of data to improve Soccer: How Klinsmann Transformed Team USA’s Play - lifeofanalysis
http://online.wsj.com/articles/with-his-eye-on-the-world-cup-soccer-coach-jurgen-klinsmann-overhauls-team-usa-1401899734

======
lifeofanalysis
Check out the National Stye Guide and the average field position plots around
the middle of the article. This is great visualization.

